# Strathmere beaches



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Fished Strathmere yesterday 9am to 2. Hard S wind and current made it tough to hold as the tide came in. Dogfish were on the menu for me with clams on 6/0 circles, but the guy next to me was catching nice size kings on a king/spot rig. If I had one with me I'd have switched up since the doggies were relentless. There could have been some bass around ( I like to think anyway)but the dogfish were beating everything else to the bait.


----------

